

How to design a better open office - anjalimullanyny
http://www.fastcompany.com/3021206/dialed/how-to-create-an-open-office-that-is-more-awesome-for-both-introverts-and-extroverts

======
anjalimullanyny
I wrote this in response to an article a colleague wrote about our office. He
really dislikes the open office layout and argues that everyone should have
their own private office. I agree with him that our office isn't perfectly
planned, but I don't agree we should all be in private offices -- I don't
think that's the best solution, given the work we do. I sought out a lot of
advice this week to find out what makes open offices work -- would really like
to hear from any of you who have ideas about how to design these open layouts
more intelligently.

